# Strangles Quarantine Period?



## missparis (24 December 2010)

If there is an outbreak of strangles on a yard, does anybody know how long the quarantine period will be? IE until you can take a horse of the property? Apparently, once confirmed and treated, the virus should die after 10 days but how long after then until you can leave the property?

Many thanks


----------



## mystiandsunny (24 December 2010)

I *think* it's two weeks after the last horse has been tested clear.


----------



## missparis (24 December 2010)

Thanks MystiandSunny - I presume the vet will be coming out weekly then to take samples?


----------



## mystiandsunny (24 December 2010)

When Mysti had it, she was the last horse to get it on the yard, and the vet came out 3 times, I think it was 2 weeks apart, and after the last swab was clear, everyone could go out and about again.  The exact routine of samples may have changed since then (this was 7 years ago), but they will still have to take them.  Some yards let people out and about two weeks after the last symptoms I think, but that's without vet approval.


----------



## Pipkin (24 December 2010)

It`s hard to say, the quarantine period is normall two weeks, but new cases of strangles in other horses in the yard can break out weeks after..... It`s been rife in my area since last year but it`s all finally settled down now.

http://www.intervet.co.uk/binaries/92_110200.pdf


----------



## missparis (24 December 2010)

Thanks for the info Ayla. Seems my boy is still healthy, but there are suspect cases on his stable yard to be confirmed later today. I am hoping the lockdown period is only 2-3 weeks.. Apparently we have weather on our side as it is difficult when the temperatures are so low for the virus to survive more than 2 weeks. Rubbish news the day before Xmas but not much one can do - thanks!

Oh.. How can you sterlise tack? I wouldnt want to be putting bleach onto my saddle if you know what I mean?


----------



## Tnavas (24 December 2010)

Wash with disinfectant in the water. Something like Dettol


----------



## mystiandsunny (24 December 2010)

We used virkon S I think.  Tack was ok.  On our yard, horses who'd shared a water trough with the first case were the only ones to catch it, plus any stabled right next door who hadn't already had it.  So don't panic too much.


----------



## ImogenBurrows (24 December 2010)

Simple - you should not leave the yard until the last clinically affected horse has had 3 negative nasopharyngeal swabs in a two week period or 1 negative guttural pouch wash. 
(results take 7-10days to come back after tests).


----------



## Gucci_b (24 December 2010)

Evelyn said:



			Wash with disinfectant in the water. Something like Dettol
		
Click to expand...

Dettol ???? use virkon S and work with your vet and yr yard, work as a team


----------



## Mike007 (24 December 2010)

It is just a type of strep bacteria with some unfortunte effects for horses. As for quaranteen , I would say ,yes keep your horse absolutely away from others but ,keep it in perspective . Would you expect to catch "strep throat" walking in the fresh air merely because some one with it walked down the same path 20 minutes earlier. I think not!Same with horses. If it were that infectious ,it would be absolutely rife everywhere.


----------



## missparis (24 December 2010)

Hi Mike, no issues with the horses interacting on the property with each other just super misfortunate timing - just purchased my BSJA memberships as well as paid for 2 BS shows on the 9th & 15th of Jan as well as organize transport. Looks like everything is on hold till Late Feb now


----------



## Tnavas (25 December 2010)

Gucci_b said:



			Dettol ???? use virkon S and work with your vet and yr yard, work as a team
		
Click to expand...

Dettol is fine - Strangles is a bacterial infection.


----------



## Gucci_b (25 December 2010)

Here is a fact sheet on strangles
http://www.bellequine.co.uk/faqs/frequently-asked-questions/strangles.html
and I no what I would clean my tack with and it would not be with dettol


----------



## Tnavas (27 December 2010)

Gucci_b said:



			Here is a fact sheet on strangles
http://www.bellequine.co.uk/faqs/frequently-asked-questions/strangles.html
and I no what I would clean my tack with and it would not be with dettol
		
Click to expand...

I've dealt with many cases of strangles in my time and would far rather use Dettol on my tack than Virkon. Both will do the same thing - kill the bacteria but the Dettol will be kinder on the leather.


----------

